# Moving and Residency



## dave5995 (Sep 23, 2012)

My girlfriend has started living and working in Cyprus, and I am moving to Cyprus from the UK to join her. I had some questions I hope forum members can help with. How easy is it to setup a bank account? Do you have to wait until you have a utility bill with your name before you can setup a mobile phone contract? What are the implications of moving personal belongings to Cyprus using a transport company if I am not yet resident or working in Cyprus? 

:confused2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

dave5995 said:


> My girlfriend has started living and working in Cyprus, and I am moving to Cyprus from the UK to join her. I had some questions I hope forum members can help with. How easy is it to setup a bank account? Do you have to wait until you have a utility bill with your name before you can setup a mobile phone contract? What are the implications of moving personal belongings to Cyprus using a transport company if I am not yet resident or working in Cyprus?
> 
> :confused2:


There is no implications to move over your personal stuff as long as you have registered that you will live in Cyprus. Your recidency permit will probably come in six months or so anyway

What you need for the 2 other I really dont know but I am sure you can open up the bank account using your passport. To get the debit card you probably need a copy of rental contract or utility bill, but I am not sure.

Mobile works fine with a Pay as you go contract to begin with.

Anders


----------



## dave5995 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Residence & moving effects*

Thanks Anders. 
I suppose my most pressing issue is moving my household stuff from the UK across to my girlfriends residence in Cyprus. I don't have a residence permit, and had planned to apply for one in the frist 8 days on the island. Would this create a problem if I tried to move personal household effects e.g. books, clothes to Cyprus without having a residence permit application in progress? If it is, could I put the goods down as intended for my girlfriend, who does have a residence permit?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

You will have no problem, but ofc if you can list it as your girlfriends you have double security.

Anders


----------



## dave5995 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Anders. That's enough to get me moving, and just in time to escape the British winter....hallelujah


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is absolutely no problem with sending your goods and chattels before you have a residence permit. None of our clients who buy propety through us have residency permits when they first arrive to live here and possession of their homes but they get their stuff shipped over without any problems.
Just go to immigration as soon as possible after you arrive and arrange your residency interview.


----------



## dave5995 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Veronica. I had read somewhere that you have to have receipts for the chattels sent to prove they were bought more than 6 months ago. Have you heard of this rule?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have any expensive electrical items and you happen to have receipts for them its a good idea to bring them, although I have never heard of anyone having prove anything like that. The problem would probably arise if you had half a dozen new TVs still in boxes in which case they would assume you have bought them in the Uk to sell here for a profit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> If you have any expensive electrical items and you happen to have receipts for them its a good idea to bring them, although I have never heard of anyone having prove anything like that. The problem would probably arise if you had half a dozen new TVs still in boxes in which case they would assume you have bought them in the Uk to sell here for a profit.


The six months probably comes from when you want to bring a car as personal property without paying excise duty.

If you want to bring 6 tv-sets and sell them for a profit that is nothing the customs can charge you for. You should ofc pay tax on the profit and VAT but that is another matter. Still the moving of goods within EU is free


Anders


----------

